# Dog Pack trouble



## Tony (Mar 3, 2006)

In spite of the fact that we have four full sized donkeys, three miniature donkeys, ten llamas, and two mules, our dog problems have surfaced again. This time with tragic results while I was gone to the AMHA Convention in Florida. I was delivering some horses to Alabama and to Florida, so drove out, accompanied my my mother. The second day that we were travelling, Carol called to let me know that dogs had killed one of my very favorite mares, and Jesper's favorite that he begged to buy and take to Denmark:

Little America's Silver Flash (26" three-years old)







Then two nights later we had the worst attack. Neighbors across the street came rushing to the house at 1 A.M. saying that they heard a pack of dogs attacking our stud pasture and that they thought that there was a dead horse there. Carol and Lauren went to the pasture with flashlights after calling a couple of friends, who came quickly with guns. They found Bingo dead. After several hours in the dark they found Sterling, and when daylight came, they found our Orion daughter, Enchantment and her foal dead!

Little King's Bingo Buckeroo






Little America's Sterling Fantastic






Brewer's Orion Fantastic






In the past eight weeks we have lost eight horses, and I am almost certain that it is the same pack. Luckily, if there is such a thing at this point, we now have three people who have seen the dogs and can identify them. We are setting up a baited lot and have bought a deer stand to stand watch until they are all DEAD. They have excellent taste, having killed five of the mares that I would have kept if I sold down to only ten mares.

Little America's Silver Rosetta






Little America's Fantastic Rose






Lucky Four Shadowbuck Rebelrave






Bagpipe Flats Mary Queen of Spots






Out of desperation, Carol bought a couple of Anatolian cross dogs and a friend worked with them and insisted on letting them loose in the pasture. Two days later the pack hit again, this time injuring Xenon, True Colors, King Rapsody, Whirling Thunder, and severly damaging Traveller, but we are convinced if the Anatolians had not been there that they would have likely all been killed. When they found Traveller, the two dogs, which will not let humans near them, were with him. Unfortunately they ran off after Carol decided to remove the horses from the pasture, and so far we have been unable to find them. Traveller is still in ICU at the vets, but think that he may recover, even though most of his hind quarters are gone. They almost gelded Thunder, but vet thinks that he will recover and remain fertile.

True Colors being hand walked by on of the Thursday Kids. He had lacerations to the neck and legs and has a few staples holding them together.


----------



## whitney (Mar 3, 2006)

I am so terribly sorry.


----------



## keeperofthehorses (Mar 3, 2006)

Oh how awful. :no: I can't imagine. I'm so sorry for your losses, they were all beautiful. I hope you get the dogs AND find their owners.


----------



## Songcatcher (Mar 3, 2006)

This is so tragic. I hope the dogs can be destroyed and their owners held responsible.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Mar 3, 2006)

Oh my God!!! You must feel like you are under siege!!!! How horribly devastating and traumatic. Are you not getting any help from the authorities? I think I would be on a rampage, if I were you, against the dog control in your neighbourhood. I would shoot ANY dog, whether someone recognizes them or not, that comes near your pastures!!! You have had more than your share of trouble with dogs - it seems to me that something needs to be done about roving dog packs in your area to prevent them in the first place. Could you not go to your town council and demand that something be done?

Deeply sorry for all your losses and fervent prayers for the recovery of your injured horses.


----------



## nootka (Mar 3, 2006)

I just don't know what to say...this is awful, like a war! So traumatic and horrifying, the emotional distress of you and your family must be terrible

My thoughts are with you and I hope these dogs are stopped. They are certainly building up to an even worse level it seems like, and they may just go after a human in the very near future, so hopefully law enforcement is helping?

Liz M.


----------



## Mona (Mar 3, 2006)

:new_shocked: OMG! What a terrible loss! You've had such a bad time with those dogs. I think you should get more dogs for your various pastures...that might be your only answer here, if the other guardian animals are not working.


----------



## chandab (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear of you loss, it's truly tragic. I hope you are able to dispose of the dogs and if they exist, hold the owners responsible.


----------



## Marty (Mar 3, 2006)

Tony this is horrible and so tragic. I wish there was something I could do to help you. This makes me sick to my stomache.

I can only imagine the desperation and anger you and your family is feeling.

I do hope the authorities are involved here with this and are helping you.

We had this trouble when we first came up here Tony and field fencing was the answer for us. People here use llamas, donkeys and other livestock protection dogs to no avail, but like your situation, it doesn't always work.

I have backed up my board fencing with field fence and added hot wire, two strands; one along the bottom and along the middle and I have not had any intruders to my fields now in years. This may or may not be an option for you, but it has worked very well for me. Also of course my dogs stand duty and patrol and seems the packs do not want to feel the wrath of my german shephard when she bowes up and my half german shephard is worse. They will and they do attack and they will take down coyotes and other dogs in packs or not. Tony, although a German Shephard is not a livestock protection dog I can assure you that breed will fight anything and anyone to the death to protect what is their territory. Consider the breed.

I hope you can lay this mess to peace quickly and I am terribly sorry for these losses.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Mar 3, 2006)

Tony -

Words cannot express how sorry I am for you, your family and your horses. I remember you had problems last year, and am so sorry that the problem has resurfaced again.

I hope you are able to find the dogs soon.

Liz R.


----------



## shane (Mar 3, 2006)

oh dear god :no: tony,i have often sat back and admired your horses alot of times,i cant believe how may youve lost ,im so very genuinley sorry,its the worst news, those poor horses, im sure yourself and your wife are devastated,i can only offer prayers of strentgth to get you all through this, i cant take it in :no: i hope you get EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THOSE DOGS AND TAKE THEM ALL OUT, GODBLESS TONY


----------



## Kim (Mar 3, 2006)

How incredibly devastating! What a horrible thing for you and your family to have to go through. I hope that you are able to find the dogs soon, and that they don't get anymore of your horses.


----------



## lyn_j (Mar 3, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]What a horrific thing!!!!!! I cant believe that there isnt more help for you from authorities. That is what we pay them for!!! So very very very sorry Tony.[/SIZE]

Lyn :no:


----------



## bonloubri (Mar 3, 2006)

So sorry to hear of your losses. They were all such beautiful horses. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## pepperhill (Mar 3, 2006)

This might be one of the worst things I have ever heard of!  Any luck yet with the deer stand? Cameras? Authorities? ANYTHING????? Oh the rage you must be feeling over the loss of such beautiful animals! Shoot to kill, poison some meat as bait, put out pails of antifreeze, whatever it takes! I just cannot believe this is happening to you!

You and yours are in my prayers! Linda


----------



## miniapp (Mar 3, 2006)

Oh my god, Tony.... this has gone way beyond imagination... I really cannot put into words what I felt what when I saw this post this morning... (and probably my comments would have been removed due to content...) :new_2gunsfiring_v1: :new_2gunsfiring_v1:

Can you hire trackers for this? I totally agree with putting up a dear stand, but you need some professional power... this is not only a tragic loss in beloved horses, but I cannot even imagine what this did to you financially....



: Won't the authorities get involved? I lived in Healdsburg, California... (Sonoma County) for many years and that was and continues to be a BIG sheep country. I was working for a vet at the time and we were called one night to attend to sheep that had been attacked by a pack of dogs. When we arrived at the scene, what we saw was unimaginable... it looked like a slaughter house, rams, ewes, lambs.. had been torn apart and lay dead or dying everywhere.. we were only able to save a few.. and by the time it was done, this owner had lost over $100,000 in breeding and showing individuals...

He hired professional trackers and they lay in wait for the dogs.. they killed most of them but let one or two go and followed them to thier homes... and guess what? They were PETS owned by people who moved to the country and let their dogs... (and kids...) roam at will, because, quote " to let everyone enjoy the country lifestyle, we turned them loose..."



: One of these families had been warned repeatedly about thier dogs... (and kids) showing up in the pens with the sheep.. and had actually tried to bring a lawsuit against the sheep owner because his son had been butted through a fence by a ram protecting his flock...

Needless to say, it got REAL ugly really fast and was one of the biggest lawsuits in Sonoma County back in the 1980's... (the owner of the sheep hung the dead dogs to the entrance of his property and was counter-sued because of "stress and trauma" to the dog owners... :new_argue: .. unreal.....).

I hurt for you, Tony... and wish I could help in some way... may your little ones rest in peace....



:

Suzy Hooper

Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## littlehorse2 (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I feel your loss. I had my neighbors dogs attack 2 of my 3 horses. While I was walking them!!. NOthing was done, my town has the dog officers hands tied.

Christy


----------



## kaykay (Mar 3, 2006)

tony

there are no words to express the horror i feel reading your post. I remember last year when they got the appy fillies and how devastated you were and how all of were devastated along with you. Im praying you find a way to get this stopped. I cant even imagine the heartbreak over losing these irreplaceable horses.

are they wild dogs??

sending prayers

kay


----------



## littlesteppers (Mar 3, 2006)

Sooo sorry to hear..makes me sick!! Is there a way you can put a bounty on the dogs per head?

I know it's legal in TN..I would let the authorities know I am doing it..Like 50 bux per head?

Whatever you do we hope you get them..





Gotto add..hubby said the dog PACK will sperate One or two animals from the herd and attack..and the guard animals will stay with the herd. thats why they not much help with a PACK attack..


----------



## Reble (Mar 3, 2006)

Everyone has pretty well said it best



:

So Sorry, No Words can help right now.




:



:



:


----------



## Miniequine (Mar 3, 2006)

OMG,

Is Sterling gone too??

Oh, I am in tears. I would be devastated.

I am SO SORRY for you.

Sandy


----------



## Anne (Mar 3, 2006)

This is horrifying. Doesn't matter if the dogs are wild or someone's "pet" they need to be dead.

Good luck, hoping you get them tonight.


----------



## McBunz (Mar 3, 2006)

Tony said:


> In spite of the fact that we have four full sized donkeys, three miniature donkeys, ten llamas, and two mules, our dog problems have surfaced again. This time with tragic results while I was gone to the AMHA Convention in Florida. I was delivering some horses to Alabama and to Florida, so drove out, accompanied my my mother. The second day that we were travelling, Carol called to let me know that dogs had killed one of my very favorite mares, and Jesper's favorite that he begged to buy and take to Denmark:
> 
> Little America's Silver Flash (26" three-years old)
> 
> ...


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Mar 3, 2006)

oh Tony, not again. I am so very sorry. My heart aches you your, your family and poor horses.

I think I would be taking lessons at the Range so that I could be a perfect sniper and sit in that Deer stand and wait for those dogs..

I think the Anatolians are worth their weight in gold. We are discussing getting one.

God bless you and yours,

Robin Russo

TrueJoy Miniatures


----------



## KrisP (Mar 3, 2006)

Oh Tony I'm so sorry, I can't imagine how you feel, as it is this makes me physically ill, I'm so sorry for your loss and this senseless tragedy.

I would also suggest poisoning the meat you're using as bait for these dogs. I really hope you can find at least some of the owners and hold them responsible for this. I know people never think that it's their dogs, always someone elses.

I'm going to print this out and show it to my neighbors who just can't believe that any dog would ever do something like this.

Again I'm so sorry and wish there was something I could do to help you out.

krisp


----------



## billiethekid40 (Mar 3, 2006)

I can't even begin to imagine what this must feel like for you and your family. The loss of sooo many beautiful, loved horses is just unbelievable. This story sends shivers down my spine, think- were the weather warmer and closer to spring there would be children out after dark playing tag and games with their friends. I hope you end this all before any more lives, be they horses, livestock, or neighbors CHILDREN are lost!

Once again, so sorry for your losses. May the coming foaling season be a safe one for you and deliver you with spectacular babies who are healthy and long lived.



:


----------



## Watcheye (Mar 3, 2006)

OMG This is HORRIBLE! Those horses are BREATHTAKING! And even if they werent, They are YOUR FAMILY! I am SO sorry. I really admired them Especially your Sterling and Bingo. I love the others too but I recall seeing those two before and thinking 'wow'. This is tragic. I hope you are able to work this out. I dont know about the meat poisoning though - what about your dogs (or maybe I mis read it and you dont have them yet). May your friends rest in peace. :no:


----------



## txminipinto (Mar 3, 2006)

Do these dogs have owners? I would hold them personally (and financially) responsible. I'm an animal lover but have no tolerance for dogs going after livestock. Shoot on Tony!! I wish you a perfect aim and a fast bullet.


----------



## yankee_minis (Mar 3, 2006)

Inconceivable!

Wow.

I hope Traveler pulls through. I've looked at him on your website many times and I've never forgotten him.

You have suffered a great loss with this whole thing.

Unimaginable.

so sorry!


----------



## Shari (Mar 3, 2006)

Tony I am so sorry you are having to deal with this, again. Hope you get this pack taken care of. If anyone of them has tags.. bill the owners for the horses along with pictures of their dog(s) on your property and the minis they killed.

Then you might start a campaign,, putting fliers at feed stores,, even locals mail boxes...letting them know what is going on. To keep their dogs on their property so no more animals die because of them.


----------



## lvponies (Mar 3, 2006)

HOW AWFUL!!! I am so very sorry for your losses and for the injured horses!!!


----------



## Robin1 (Mar 3, 2006)

Oh Tony, I am sooooo sorry!!! :no: :no: I can't believe what you and your family are going through. All I can do is sit here and shake my head.

Anyone that wants or needs to get Anatolian Shepherds, PLEASE get more than one. Anatolians are wonderful but they need and deserve a backup.

Tony, I hope you can find your dogs and get them back. They should NOT be afraid of people, and am glad that you didn't have another tragedy, by the dogs not having a bond with Carol and Lauren, the dogs may have decided to protect the horse from them.

I just don't know what to say.

Robin


----------



## Lauralee (Mar 3, 2006)

Tony

I am so sorry that this is happening.

I'll keep your herd in my prayers.

Lauralee


----------



## wildoak (Mar 3, 2006)

Such a terrible, senseless loss - and many are so right about them potentially attacking people. An older lady (in her 70's) was attacked and killed  just the other side of Austin recently by her neighbor's dogs. She was mowing her yard and they pulled her down and mauled her in her own front yard. Be careful Tony - call if we can help in any way.

Jan


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Mar 3, 2006)

WOW tony I am so sorry I cant even imagine what you and your family must be going thru. I hope that you are able to find them and get rid of them and get some dog proof fencing soon. VERY SCARY


----------



## Trish (Mar 3, 2006)

My heart goes out to you and your family. I couldn't imagine the loss you have had. I will incude you and your family in my thoughts and prayers. I pray for the ones recovering from the attack and pray for the ones already gone that they have peace. GOD BLESS.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 3, 2006)

TONY,

I am so Very SORRY!!! :no: I cannot even imagine how you & your family must be feeling, the Tragic loss of these beloved, Beautiful horses......My heart is breaking........

My thoughts and prayers are with you, I hope you get every last one of those dogs......I would be so mad I would show no mercy at all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miniv (Mar 3, 2006)

{{{TONY}}}

I don't think the words HORRIFC and DEVASTATING even come close.......

My God, you lost some beautiful wonderful animals, many that I recognized either by sight or name. My heart is going out to you, your daughter, and your wife.

I pray that the injured ones will be alright.

Blessings,

MA

PS: Was just thinking......with so many that were killed, perhaps the media may be interested in spreading the word about that vicious dog pack. Once people know -- you can be sure there will be a lot of eyes watching out! (And hopefully some with guns!)


----------



## Relic (Mar 3, 2006)

A living nightmare sorry just doesn't seem to be enough.

Kill the brats whenever possible for your sanity.


----------



## DebiM (Mar 3, 2006)

*Tony, I am so very sorry. I can't imagine your pain over this as you devote so much of your life to them. I wish we were closer to take a watch for you in one of your pastures. This is just so tragic....*


----------



## Sue_C. (Mar 3, 2006)

OMG! I can't say anything that hasn't already been said...but am sitting here in utter disbelief that the animal control hasn't done something already. As horrible as it has already become...I agree, that next, it will be small children dragged from their yards and mauled or killed.

This is _so_ past the "shoot-shovel-shutup"...I would be tempted to do what that other farmer did, and hang them outside my gate. I only hope the guard dogs that can't be found haven't joined them...or, haven't been so injured they can't return.


----------



## NMMack (Mar 3, 2006)

OMG Tony, I am so very, very sorry... this is just heartbreaking. :no:

Before I got into Mini's I saw a pic of your little Bingo on your website and swore he was one of the neatest horses I had ever seen. Outstanding! And to think that he and so many other of your gorgeous little ones were killed is just incomprehensible....

I am so very very sorry for your losses Tony, I wish there was something we could do to help... My thoughts and prayers are with you and your little ones.

Nancy


----------



## Millstone Farm (Mar 3, 2006)

Tony-

I, too can't even begin to comprehend your loss.

I hope that the local media has been alerted -- TV as well as newspapers. This pack of dogs is a threat to the safety of everyone in your community.

Like others have said, it may turn out that these are pets. Few people realize that when dogs run in packs, instict takes over. The more people you have on the look out for these dogs, the better for everyone!


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2006)

Oh no! This is absolutely horrible, beyond belief. I am SO sorry for your losses, I can't begin to imagine the horror and heartbreak of it all.




I hope you are able to kill all of those dogs before you lose any more horses.

*crying for your family*


----------



## bevann (Mar 3, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.I would let anyone and everyone in the area that ANY DOG who comes on your property will be shot!!People will think twice about letting their pet dogs loose.When dogs get in a pack(even pet nice dogs)they can become a viscious killing animal.2 of my Corgis attacked another of my Corgis this week in their fenced play yard&probably would have killed her if Karl hadn't been outside to rescue her.These 3 dogs have been together for almost 5 months with no problems.The pack frenzy takes over and they get out of control.Again I am so sorry for your loss.I hope you find the guard dogs.


----------



## susanne (Mar 3, 2006)

Tony, I cannot express in words my horror, devastation, and fury at what has happened to your beautiful horses.

While I am nonviolent and a dog lover, heaven help any human or beast who hurts those that I love. If I had the means, I would GLADLY come down and help stand watch until those dogs are caught and destroyed. They are a menace to all.

I hope that some people in your area can help you, both in catching those dogs and bringing the owners and negligent authorities to task. If there is anything I can do here, just let me know -- at the very least, I can write a powerful letter or article.

Finally, I am so sorry for the personal devastation. I know that your horses are not just your business, but your life's work and your love, your other children. The loss of these horses are a tremendous blow to the breed as a whole, but each one is also a beautiful life that will be sorely missed. Please extend my condolences to Carol and Lauren, and please take care!

susanne


----------



## HaazeMinis (Mar 3, 2006)

OMG!!! :new_shocked: I AM SO SORRY TONY! :no:

I hope the ones that were injured pull through okay! :no: To read this sends shivers down my spine and it just makes me sick that someone's dogs did this! :new_shocked:

I am an animal lover too...BUT... THOSE DOGS NEED TO BE KILLED OR EUTHANIZED! PERIOD!!



: :no: You and your family have suffered so many losses and injuries due to these dogs attacking and killing your horses in the last couple of years! This is just TERRIBLE!  :no:

You have some magnificent animals and take great pride in your breeding program and now some of your herd is gone including breeding stallions and mares! :no:

All I can say is I hope you kill those dogs before they attack again! The deer stand is a good idea because at least humans will be out of harms way if those dogs turn from the horses to humans. I would also (as heartwrenching as it may be) take a video camera with night vision and set it up to film what happens when the dogs come and the demise of the dogs when they are killed. That way you have documentation that those dogs were indeed doing what you have been claiming they had done.



I think it would be idea to go about it that way just "in case" the "owners" :no: try to come back at you for killing "their beloved dog/dogs" :no: ...As sue happy as people can be these days you can never be to sure... Well GOOD LUCK AND BE CAREFUL! I hope you find your two guard dogs too!

My heart breaks for you right now! :no:

Keep us posted on the situation and I hope all goes well with your injured little ones.

(((HUGS))))

Jeri


----------



## miniapp (Mar 3, 2006)

HaazeMinis said:


> I would also (as heartwrenching as it may be) take a video camera with night vision and set it up to film what happens when the dogs come and the demise of the dogs when they are killed. That way you have documentation that those dogs were indeed doing what you have been claiming they had done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I TOTALLY agree with this... with proof of what their dogs have done, they CANNOT deny it...! We have a "shoot to kill" policy at the ranch... and will NOT hesitate to shoot anything that comes on the land! Even though my sister and I lease a portion of my friends ranch... we all know that we cannot tolerate any dog on the property that doesn't belong there.. (my friend has two dogs that are guard dogs.. and her aussie dog Sam has run down several strays on the property....) and while I DO feel sorry for the dogs, we cannot and will not take a chance on anything running the horses down...

Again, I hope that these dogs are found and put down soon... before Tony loses anymore horses, or worse yet... a family member....

Suzy Hooper

Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## capall beag (Mar 3, 2006)

I read this thread with increasing disbelief at the enormity of this ongoing tragedy!!!!!!!!

You must be beside yourself with a huge mix of emotions!

I cannot even fathom this happening........

Obviously, I am deeply sorry for your horrendous loss and the ongoing fear, you must feel, that these dogs will strike again.

Clearly, these dogs have formed a strong pack with extreme hunt drive and aggression. I hope they can be stopped immediatley they sound like a very dangerous pack to have lurking anywhere nearby.

I send you deep sympathy for what you, your family and your animals have endured!

Hope we see an update soon that the 'pack' have been found.


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 3, 2006)

The only problem with alerting the media at this point, is if the dogs DO belong to someone, they will just lock them up til it blows over on the news and then they will be at it again. Tony, do what needs to be done first- these dogs do not deserve another chance and unfortunately have become quite good at this. Once they get the taste for blood, they will never stop and cannot be 'retrained' not to!!

The Anatolians, in my opinion, seem to think that if they can see it, it's theirs. And if they can get off the property to run on what they 'see', that is ok by them.

This is a sickening shame and a HORRIBLE story. Tony I am SO SORRY.


----------



## JO~* (Mar 3, 2006)

I feel so sick right now, I am so sorry for you.


----------



## qtrrae (Mar 3, 2006)

Oh My Gosh, Tony,

This is just awful!! I feel so bad for those beautiful horses, they certainly do not deserve to die like this.

I just cannot think of the words to express how awful I feel for you and your family. I feel just sick inside and I can't imagine the awful feelings you and your family are having right now.

I am so sorry.

Hugs and prayers for you as you deal with this horrific loss.


----------



## WeeOkie (Mar 3, 2006)

Oh, Tony, my heart goes out to you and Carol and Lauren for this devastating loss. Such beautiful horses they all were! I cannot even imagine how difficult this would be. I pray justice will prevail.

Rita


----------



## small herd (Mar 3, 2006)

OMG, Tony I can't put into words how sad this is. I like your idea of baiting the dogs, they need to be killed or they will never stop.

It just makes me sick .... I am so sorry for you, your family, and the poor minis.


----------



## Donna (Mar 3, 2006)

So Tragic :no: I would be getting me some dogs !!!!!


----------



## horsehug (Mar 3, 2006)

Tony,

You know how much I love your horses, and value your "mentorship". I am so sad about this happening to you and your family as well as the little horses.

All I know to do is pray for a solution for you to keep this from ever happening again.

And you can be sure I will.

Susan O.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 3, 2006)

This is everyone's worst nightmare- my heart goes out to you and to your family. I cannot, do not want, to even imagine what it must be like. I love my dogs, but if they did something like this I think I would shoot them myself, I know it is not the dog's "fault" there is nothing intrinsically evil about a dog killing- we applaud them when they bring down vermin or game, after all. I would like to get my hands on the owners- and they do have owners- these are not "wild" or Feral dogs.

Too long has lapsed since last they attacked- if they had been feral they would have been back before.

Feral dogs hunt for food, although they do give in to frenzy if the food is easy, but my best guess is that these dogs are fairly well cared for pets, that have ganged up and formed a pack.

Think about it- they only come now and again, and the numbers vary.

These are dogs who cannot always get away from home and cannot always manage to join the pack, not animals fighting to stay alive.

I think you need to hire a professional- these dogs need to be hunted down.

Were the horses insured??

If so, the insurance company may well pay for the Hunter.

Whatever the outcome, you and your family will all be in my prayers tonight, and my thoughts in the days to come.

God Bless you all, Tony, and give you protection and peace.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Mar 3, 2006)

Tony, I have no words to express my horror and sorrow in this yet another tragic loss. If I were closer my son and I would set up and shoot the dam things with you. I wish you well in elimanating all of them, and will pray for the safety of the others.


----------



## Southern_Heart (Mar 3, 2006)

OMG Tony, I am so very sorry to hear of this. I hope you get them all. I hate wild dogs so much. I am just in awe over this. You have lost just too much to these wild dogs. Yep! Its high time to take action and get rid of them dang dogs once and for all. This is just so horrible and just too sad.

{{{Hugs}}}

Joyce


----------



## Anne ABC (Mar 3, 2006)

Oh Tony, I have just read your post and I am in tears. How terrible for you and your family to have this tragic loss and to know the terror these precious little ones had to deal with. Please know our thoughts and prayers are with you. Wish we were closer we would sure help you tract them down. My heart is breaking for you. Anne


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Mar 3, 2006)

Oh, Tony, what can I say! How senseless..... those poor horses.

My prayers go with you.

Lucy


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 3, 2006)

Tony I can't begin to imagine the pain you have in your heart right now, I'll keep you and your family in my prayers. This is such a horrible thing, I hope you manage to kill all the dogs.. So sad...I don't know how you are dealing with this.


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Mar 3, 2006)

I didnt see this post until now and Sorry just doesnt cover it. I will be praying that the dogs yours and the attackers are found and you are able to once and for all destroy those who have caused you so much pain both emotional and financial. I am overwhelmed at the losses you have endured. The number of horses you have lost in the last two years would have widped out my entire herd.Prayers for you and your wife and daughter and that you have a good aim straight and true.


----------



## marion 59 (Mar 3, 2006)

I saw your post, Tony and before I even started to read it, I was sitting here with goosebumps.....knowing what to expect to read.

I hardly can find any words. I'm crying for your beautiful horses and for you and your family.

I can imaging what you are going thru, the pain, the anger and this helpless feeling.

I wish, that you are able to find the dog owner, like I did, and drag them to cord and make them pay!

That will not give you back your beloved horses, but at least it will be satisfying your peace of mind.

I'm so deeply sorry.

Let me know, if there is anything I can do for you.

Marion


----------



## Lauralee (Mar 3, 2006)

Tony, have you talked with Margie Wood or Janice Pope?

Perhaps they might know of some adolescent LGD puppies or adult LGD's available that are human and horse-socialized?

I feel so terribly for what you are going through.

If you need to borrow my LGD, Zeus, you are welcome to him until you can get your problems solved.


----------



## Manyspots (Mar 3, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your losses. What beautiful horses they were. What a shame. I hope you get the dogs and spare more minis their lives. So very sorry.


----------



## Viki (Mar 3, 2006)

Words fail me! I'm so terribly sorry! I do hope all the dogs are destroyed QUICKLY, before more losses are sustained! Such terrible losses for you and your family! These dog packs just sicken me! :no:

Viki


----------



## shortymisty (Mar 3, 2006)

Wish I lived closer as I would sure be glad to camp out and lay in wait for these destructive (which is a very nice term) animals. Let alone that you have lost some many beloved horses, the ones injured have a long road to haul physically and emotionally and my heart goes out to you and the rest of your loved ones. I truly hope that the authorities take into consideration that these creatures need to be taken care of in a permanent way. Time to open a can of woop A&*%^%. Hugs to you and your family


----------



## Jean_B (Mar 3, 2006)

Tony, I heard about this from some friends who were at the convention and I just got chills.

This kind of *stupidity* on the part of dog owners makes me sick. They think that because their family pet is sitting on the steps when they get home that the HORRIBLE CREATURE is a perfect angel. WRONG. That dog is a lot smarter than its owners and it knows when it has to be home.

The ONLY way to stop this is first of all to kill every single one of those dogs because if even one is left to roam, it will pick up new pack members. They have a taste of blood - they will not stop. Buckshot in the rear end won't do it. DEAD is the only thing that will make this stop.

And then the second step is to hit the owners between the eyes with one heck of a lawsuit for your losses. Money talks, B-S walks. Make the PEOPLE as well as the dogs pay.

Geez I HATE STUPID PEOPLE.


----------



## Mini Lover (Mar 3, 2006)

I am so very very sorry for your lost. You must be devistated. It is so sad. I could not even begin to image how you feel. :no:

-Nicole


----------



## faithfarm (Mar 3, 2006)

Tony,

I'm terribly sorry for your loss. I can't imagine what you're going through. I think the poisoned bait idea sounds best to me. I'd find them something really special and let the dog owners figure out what happened to their "family pet". Unforturnately, it might take out your LGDs; I don't know an answer to that one. I really hope you have great success in eliminating these dogs.

Rick


----------



## LisaF. (Mar 3, 2006)

Oh Tony...My heart goes out to you and your family. It just makes my heart ache for you guy's.

I have also had problems with dog attacks...( but, not as bad as yours)....and what it put's you through you just can't explain. I have had them killed and have nursed some back to health ..( I had one gelded by a dog last year)......so, I know the pain you and your family are going through ...even though it does not help you much.

I also love dogs....but, when it comes to things like this I would shoot them in a second.

I couldn't get help from local police...I sure hope you can.


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Mar 3, 2006)

Oh my Tony, I feel for you and your poor horses. :no: I am still in shock.. I hope y'all or SOMEONE finds these dogs and kills them; for they need to go. Prayers coming your way, for your lost ones and the injured ones.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 3, 2006)

I am so sorry for your losses and I hope you are able to take care of those dogs.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Mar 3, 2006)

Jean and Susanne said it the best I believe... I am just blown away by the loss, this just blows my mind... I agree with Reble as well, Go get those brats!


----------



## Equuisize (Mar 3, 2006)

Tony,

I don't think one more I'm sorry will really help except that

you know you, your family and your minis are in our thoughts.


----------



## h2t99 (Mar 3, 2006)

So very sorry for your terrible loss.


----------



## anita (Mar 3, 2006)

Tony, prayers for you, your family and your horses. So very sorry! And what Carol went through I cant imagine.

I don't know what to say I am in tears. These gorgeous horses, what a loss!!

I know it wont help much in moment. Here is a breeding to Little Americas Silver Charmer when hes ready

God bless you all

Anita

Little Texas Minature Horses

Sulphur Springs TX

[email protected]


----------



## CyndiD (Mar 3, 2006)

[SIZE=10pt]Tony, I am so very, very sorry. [/SIZE]

I am a dog lover, but these are no longer "dogs" but wild animals that have the taste of blood and I don`t think there is anything that will stop them.

I hope you are able to get them and soon.


----------



## [email protected] River (Mar 3, 2006)

I am so sorry for your losses, Tony. I cannot imagine what y'all are going through right now.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Mar 3, 2006)

Tony so sorry for your loss of such beautiful horses. Hope the dogs are found and destroyed aand the owners are made to pay for your losses. :no:


----------



## runaway ranch (Mar 3, 2006)

My God! You must be devastated, I know that I would be. Prayers to you and the animals who were harmed. I hope you hunt down and destroy that pack of dogs, and make their owners (if any) take responsibility for what happened.


----------



## mizbeth (Mar 3, 2006)

OMG Tony!

I am just sick over this! Crying too over your loss' and little Mary Queen Of Spots my favoriate of your mares. This is too tragic!

Beth


----------



## virginia (Mar 3, 2006)

Tony, you need to hire 3 or 4 marksmen and position them in strategic places on your farm. Nothing less would work. Get the dogs first then with their bodies as evidence, go after the thoughtless humans who used to own them. All the sorries have been said but I'd like to add mine. I can't imangine the pain you and your family are going through. God, not Bingo!!! I just lost a mare and was devistatedI am just so very sorry, my prayers are with you.

Ginny StP


----------



## AppyLover2 (Mar 3, 2006)

Tony, there is nothing new I can add here. It's all already been said.

Just wanted you to know that my heart is crying for you.


----------



## mountain_waif (Mar 3, 2006)

I am so sorry for your losses. My heart goes out to your little horses. This is just so tragic. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. I so hope your injured horses make complete recoveries and I am heartsick about Traveler. I, like so many others, have admired your horses from afar and feel part of the pain of your loss. I cannot imagine the real grief you are feeling. {{{{Hugs to you and your family}}}}


----------



## AngieA (Mar 3, 2006)

I hope this senseless killing stops now. I hope the injured ones heal quickly. Sending prayers for your family ...as I know what each of these horses ment to you. So sad..I am so sorry.


----------



## jleonard (Mar 3, 2006)

I am so sorry. I hope you find those dogs, it is horrible that these animals are allowed to run loose and cause so much damage. :no:

My thoughts will be with you


----------



## MInx (Mar 3, 2006)

Well I'm totally speechless once again! I won't say much as I know there's nothing I can offer except to say I send my sincere love and hope for the injured horses still alive and hugs to you and all on your farm.

I know also you must have many family members and workers on your place devasted and I prayer for their well being too.

Maxine


----------



## Ferin (Mar 3, 2006)

Tony Im so terribly sorry for your loss! I cant imagine how you must be feeling right now! :no:


----------



## dbarjminis (Mar 3, 2006)

That is one of the most horrible things ever. It's different if it's a wild animal, still bad, but just horrendous if it's a domestic dog. My husband and I both say you need some people there with 30-06 rifles and SHOOT TO KILL. Don't mess around with a .22, go for a rifle. I shot the neighbor's heeler in the head with a .22 2 years ago and the darn thing is still alive. You could also just "injure" one of the dogs enough to scare it away and hopefully track it to it's home. Another thought - once you get those dogs, scan them for a microchip. Never know, they may have had a caring owner at one time you can track them back to.

A miniature donkey breeder friend of mine had the same thing happen in her 1-3 year olds pasture last fall and she lost 6 TINY mini donkeys and it was the neighbor's dogs and they just claim ignorance. Those dogs turned on them too when they tried to chase them away.

I have NO respect for people that let their dogs run. It's rude and dangerous. I feel very bad for you and your loss. I hope you can gain some peace of mind and hunt some dogs down. I hope you can talk to someone in local law enforcement and get some financial reimbursement too. How terrible.


----------



## Westwood Farms (Mar 3, 2006)

Although you, nor I could not have prevented this, I know your pain all too well. Loosing 2 was simply horrific. Please keep us informed as to how the others do. WE did end up killing the biggest dog, and they seem gone for now, but, I am terribly parinoid. Take care of your survivors. I pray for you all.

Alicia


----------



## woodnldy (Mar 3, 2006)

Oh Tony, It has all been said by those before me. Best wishes to all those in the deer stand. I pray their aim is true. And my prayers to you and your family and little ones.


----------



## wwminis (Mar 3, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]



Tony, Words fail me as I read your losses! :no: I hope these dogs are found and destoryed soon! Losses like this would put a lot of small breeders out of business! My thought's and prayers go out to you and your family![/SIZE]

Bill


----------



## Getitia (Mar 3, 2006)

Tony, OMG, Such tragic losses - worse than tragic. We suffered a dog attack kill back in the mid 1990s, which resulted in us fencing all of our pastures in field fence all the way to the ground, five foot high with barb wire on the top plus woven gates also to the ground- ..............and the dogs will always return - always - when the dogs returned back to our farm - we were waiting for them with our rifles and permission from animal control to shoot them. Unfortunately we never found their owners - animal control said it appeared they were stray dogs - dropped off and they formed a pack

I'm so, so, so very sorry for your losses and pray that those on the deer stands will not miss.

Edited: I shared your horrible tragedy with my husband, he said he recommends those on the stand use a 22-250 rifle as it is deadly accurate with a scope at around a 1000+ feet, it is actually designed as a long distance "varmit" gun. A google search will show several models that are available and their benefits/range. This is the gun that we now use as our land is long and flat. During our search for the dogs that attacked our lifestock, you could see them way off in the distance - however the existing rifles we had at the time, were not as effective. A neighbor loaned him his 22-250 and that is what we used and it was effective. I wish you were closer to us - I would gladly bring over our rifles, tree stands and a group of hunters.


----------



## carlenehorse (Mar 3, 2006)

OH Tony I am so sorry for your loss to you and your family. I will keep your family in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep us updated on the recovery of the survivors.

:no:


----------



## Ginia (Mar 3, 2006)

I am so very very sorry Tony. What a horrible thing to loose so many of you favorite horses. I've been away from home (and computer) for a couple of days and just got around to reading your post. We have one neighbor dog that worries me a lot, but to have a whole pack of wild dogs do something so horrific is beyond nightmarish. Please know you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Minimor (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry. When I opened this topic I didn't expect to read about so many losses--this is worse than I'd imagined from the title!

I sure hope that you can get these dogs--all of them--& then like Jean B said, go after the owners. People can be so stupid.


----------



## zacharyfarms (Mar 3, 2006)

I can only imagine the horror that Lauren and Carol must must have felt. It was awful enough that they had to take care of this tragic senseless act but to have to do it without you there must have even made the whole event even that much harder to deal with on their own. Please let them know my prayers are with them and you and your horses..I am so very sorry.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 3, 2006)

Tony, Carol, and Lauren, I just dont know what to say. Words cannot begin to express how I feel over your horrible loss. I had no idea it was this many horses. I can only hope you find the dogs and the owners and justice is done. I am so very sorry this happened. Corinne


----------



## RallyZ (Mar 3, 2006)

So, so sorry for your losses.

I sure hope that you can eliminate those dogs soon so they can't do any further damage

and that the owners are made to pay for their inexcusable lack of responsibility that

has caused such pain and agony for you, your family and your poor wee horses.


----------



## Dona (Mar 3, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]*How tragic & senseless. :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: *[/SIZE]

My heart goes out to you & your family. I hope you find a way to destroy ALL of these dogs & stop these attacks before you lose anymore of your beloved minis.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 3, 2006)

Tony, I'm so very sorry for all the tragedy you've suffered from these dogs! When I saw the topic, I thought, "Oh, no, not again!" But I had no idea what I was about to read! I can't believe how many beautiful horses you've lost. I have a grandson and granddaughter of Xenon, and they're two of my very best horses! I'm praying for a full recovery for all the injured ones, and peace for the others. May your aim be true!

Melba


----------



## Sterling (Mar 3, 2006)

What a horrific trajedy...I am so very sorry for the losses of all of your little ones.


----------



## luvmycritters (Mar 4, 2006)

> This is so tragic. I hope the dogs can be destroyed and their owners held responsible.


[SIZE=12pt]How horrible - what a loss, so sorry.[/SIZE]

Lori


----------



## MountainViewMiniatures (Mar 4, 2006)

Tony,

I have no words other than to offer my sincerest sympathies to you and your family - I cannot even imagine coming home to find this had happened at my farm - but to have it happen twice.....


----------



## minimule (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh Tony! :no: I'm SOOO sorry you've lost so many wonderful horses. Wish I was close enough to help you stand guard.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2006)

Tony,

I'm so sorry to read this. How devastating a loss for you and your family. Your poor minis. The ones that died such horrible deaths, but those that were in there as well to witness it.

One of my first minis was bitten by a dog and to this day the others there will try to stomp any canines they see. Our llamas have helped with the occasional coyote - but a pack of dogs, that would be awful.

We came home to two dogs from town having decimated our flock of chickens and turkeys - I tried to run them down with the van - so I know how angry you must be. I know keep a gun handy and will shoot any dog on our property period!

I hope you can track and shoot all the dogs and hopefully find their owners to hold them accountable. It so often is 'Fido' the beloved pet that runs loose that is dangerous.

You, Carol, Lauren and your minis are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Cimarron (Mar 4, 2006)

Tony, I am so sorry. My prayers go out to you and your family. Sheila :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Jesper (Mar 4, 2006)

I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO SAY :no: I KNEW MANY OF THOSE HORSES AND WORKED WITH THEM AND AS TONY SAID, I LOVED SILVER FLASH VERY DEARLY AND SO WANTED HER TO DENMARK.



:

I STILL LOVE HER VERY DEARLY AND USE HER FOR MY AVATAR ON MSN MESSENGER



: BYE FLASH, YOU WERE VERY SPECIAL

GIVE ME A RIFLE AND I WOULD SIT THERE AND SHOOT EVERY SINGLE OF THOSE DOGS, MAY THEY BURN IN heck.



:

STERLING TOO? POOR LITTLE BOY, HE WAS SO LOVELY *SIGH*

MAY THEY ALL REST PEACEFULLY AFTER THESE TRAGIC EVENTS, WITH GREEN PASTURES AS FAR AS THE EYE CAN SEE.

JESPER


----------



## Tony (Mar 4, 2006)

Update: They got one of our llamas this morning while my helper was watching in one pasture, they attacked another near the house.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 4, 2006)

OMG! :new_shocked: I cannot beleive this.....It is like a war going on.....How awful..... I wish we were closer, my husband would be helping you hunt these dogs down!


----------



## AngieA (Mar 4, 2006)

Tony said:


> Update: They got one of our llamas this morning while my helper was watching in one pasture, they attacked another near the house.



OMG this calls for all out war on these dogs. I feel so bad and understand how you must feel so helpless, you can only be in so many places at one time. I am so sorry I hope this will end soon for you without anymore losses.


----------



## bob r (Mar 4, 2006)

Tony, it makes me sick hearing of this, too bad you can't find who owns them and make them responsible for the losses!! Tony, have you considered putting a "field fence up around your place, i know it's large and would be costly but it keeps the dogs out of my friends place. they just look at them thru the fence.


----------



## littlesteppers (Mar 4, 2006)

Tony..are these dogs just killing to kill or are they feeding on the animals?? Sooo sorry and I hope you get them ALL..


----------



## SmoothEZ (Mar 4, 2006)

Tony,

I am very sorry for your numerous losses, but it sounds like it is time to bring in some hunters. These dogs have now tasted fresh blood and they are going to continue to return to the area where they can get a free meal until they are eliminated. I would suggest that if you have a local hunting association that you contact them and see if they can help. This is now a pack of wild dogs that will not stop until they are stopped. I do not condon hunting but these animals now seem to be killing for the fun of killing and they are now a danger to your entire neighborhood.

Once again Tony I am sorry for you losses


----------



## FFFoxyGal (Mar 4, 2006)

Tony,...My heartfelt sympathy goes out to you :no: ,.......How very tragic,.....I hope you can find those horrible dogs and JUSTICE is done!!!

What beautiful babies you had there.


----------



## Joyce (Mar 4, 2006)

Tony, your post has me crying. To think they got your favorites too is so unbelievable and what a horrible thing. I hope you get the dogs who did all this and an eye for an eye. I am so sorry.

Joyce


----------



## Southern_Heart (Mar 4, 2006)

Tony said:


> Update: They got one of our llamas this morning while my helper was watching in one pasture, they attacked another near the house.


OMG Tony, Sounds like these %$#^& dogs have it out for your herd! :no: And now the Llama! :no:

Is there a way you could extend your hot wire all the way around your pastures. I know that would be a huge job in itself as your place is sooo big. But from the sounds of it you would need a Jurassic Park type fence and the hot wire might not even bother the dogs with all the hair on them. Humm! Then also a no climb fence would be very costly with the amount that you would have to buy!

Is there a way that you could move the herd closer to the house and then put poison bait out for the dogs?

The way its going your not going to have any horses left and you sure have lost some very expensive ones that can't be replaced.

Oh maybe a big hog trap might work. We had a big one long time ago that would hold about 10 hogs. Even had a panel roof on it so they couldn't get out. Once they go threw the door and all the way back to where the food is then they trip the door and it slams down and you have them! Just food for thought!

This just makes me sick and so very sad to hear about this as I know its putting a strain on you and Carol and Lauren.

Wish I lived closer I would come up and help you out. Wouldn't be the first time I shot dogs.

Hugs and prayer that you (kill them all) may your aim be right on target!

Joyce

S.A. Texas


----------



## k9mini2 (Mar 4, 2006)

Tony,




I am terribly sorry to hear about this trajedy. Please keep us updated. I know you are proably away from the computer more than normal watching for this pack. I pray you will get them all soon. It sound as if they are becoming more intent on thier hunting. PLease keep us posted on your injured stallions and how they are doing.


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Mar 4, 2006)

:new_shocked: OMG...Tony, I am SO sorry for your loss....I cant even imagine what you must be going through!






Best of luck with getting the pack under control...hope it doesnt happen again!



:

-Kris


----------



## Joyce (Mar 4, 2006)

So sorry to now hear about the llama. These dogs have the taste of blood and seem to just keep going and going. Hope you can get all the help possible to get these dogs taken down. Your farm has my prayers and will be thinking of you as night comes on.

Joyce in CT


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh, they got the llama too! How horrible.. You and your horses have been in my thoughts today.. Praying for the saftey of your horses and guard animals. I have a son of Xenon, and he is the best. I just can't imagine such horrible things happening to amazing horses.


----------



## Miniv (Mar 4, 2006)

This just gets scarier and scarier! The Llama TOO??? Those dogs need to be TAKEN DOWN.

MA


----------



## Marnie (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm so sorry this is happening to you and your precious little horses and critters. Dog attacks are always so tragic.


----------



## Tammie-C_Spots (Mar 4, 2006)

How awful Tony! I'm so sorry





Tammie


----------



## C & C Farms (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful horses and Llama. My heart goes out to you and your family. Keeping you all in my prayers....

Take care and God Bless...


----------



## Mini Horse Lover (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh I am so sorry for your losses!



They all looked like beautiful horses! I know what it's like. I had one of my show rabbit herds running outside and a pack of lose coyotes in the area attacked them all and killed them all! I lost all of my hard work and pride in my bunnies but I just learned from my mistakes and restarted over and over again. That is so terrible! I hope that those dogs are put down and the owners are held responsible for the damages! I'm so sorry! :no: :no:





Mini Horse Lover


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Mar 4, 2006)

Words are not enough at times like this, my heart goes out to you and the family, can't even imagine all the levels of pain and loss of beautiful horses, and now the llama too. :no:


----------



## Danielle_E. (Mar 4, 2006)

I am sitting here after reading your initital post and the update and I am truly at a loss for words. I just can't imagine going through something so horrible and your sweet animals going through something so horrendous! Oh and I can imagine how traumatized your wife and daughter and you are as well. I too wish I lived closer because I would also be out there shooting those dogs!! What is the matter with these dog owners??????

My only suggestion as others have mentioned is perhaps try to keep the horses in the pastures closer to the house perhaps. I know you have lots of land which makes it more difficult to remedy this situation. If you can't move them all close are their farms in the immediate area that would take some of your horses that you can't keep close to the house until you kill these darn dogs? Try to enlist the help of friends, etc so that you have 24/hour surveillance so you can shoot these dogs sooner than later. What does your sherrif's department say about this, can they not help out in some way? I just can't believe what you are going through, I am so very sorry.

I truly hope you not only find and kill these dogs but I hope to heck that you find the STUPID owners of these animals and sue the pants off of them. The pain and suffering not only of your animals but the pain and suffering of your family for going through this and of course the value of these horses.....

If I were you I would put it int he local paper and ask and enlist the help of "hunters". I am sure you would have these dogs gone very quickly once the story hit the papers and the t.v. I wouldn't wait another minute... as someone said what if Lauren was out in the field and these dogs came out of nowhere and attacked her or your wife..... Time to get this in the media and quick.


----------



## CyndiM (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh Tony I am so sorry.

I hope you are a good shot.

I didn't read all of the posts so I hope by now you have done away with some or all of them by now.


----------



## Beccy (Mar 5, 2006)

Tony I am so very sorry for your terrible loss, this is absolutely unbelievable. I hope someone is able to get these dogs before they do any more damage.


----------



## HaazeMinis (Mar 5, 2006)

OH NO!!! :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :no: Now a Llama too! :no: I hope you get those d*m dogs!! :new_2gunsfiring_v1:



: ...

I am so sorry!

Jeri


----------



## Marion (Mar 5, 2006)

I am so sorry. I hope that you kill everyone of those dogs. I hope whoever owned them and let them loose rots in ****.


----------



## Mijke (Mar 5, 2006)

:no: tragic...horrifying...terrible and terrifying in the biggest sense of the word, sÃ³Ã³Ã³ senseless



:no:

I feel for you and your family and keeping my fingers crossed for a good shot/aim.


----------



## Vicky Texas (Mar 5, 2006)

Tony

Lauren, Carol, Jasper, all the people of who loved these little horses, and most of all to the horses

who were injured, killed, or fought hard not to be, but had to see their buddies being killed, I am

so beyond sorry. The terror these poor babies must have felt, is beyond heart breaking.

Tony, you guys lost some really great horses, this year as well last year with the beautiful tiny

Appaloosa filly Alexrandria. Wow, she was so goregous. My heart just breaks. I know its really

hard on you, and I know for Lauren and Carol to.

I think the deer stand is great, do you know where the dogs are coming in, will the dogs change and

come in a different area. I know the cost of the no climb fence will expensive, but I think it would be

so worth it. Can you keep them around the house, till you can over time start adding the new fence, I

would add some or a lot of hot wire to. Do the dogs only attack at night or do they attack in the day as

well? I to think the media can help. But I think the fence is the most important part.

Saying prayers for you, your family and most of all the horses.

Vicky


----------



## minih (Mar 5, 2006)

I am in total shock from the carnage that happened at your place! There are no words that can express the deep sorrow I feel for you and your family. As I was reading I could not believe that it could happen to that many. The only recourse is to make sure every last dog is dead, they are on a killing rampage and will not stop. My thoughts and prayers will be with you in your fight and for your loss.


----------



## RAPfrosty (Mar 5, 2006)

I can't even imagine! I don't know what to say exept for that I am praying for you!


----------



## bfogg (Mar 5, 2006)

Tony

I was wondering how you all were doing?Looks like a silly question I know but what I mean is HOW ARE YOU REALLY DOING?

This sort of thing leaves forever scars that don't go away.

Now these animals have experienced hunting ,killing and tasting blood they are forever changed as well.I feel media is the way to go with this and ask for professional help,let people see the carnage first hand.You know they say a picture is worth a 1000 words show them.

I feel badly for the dogs as well, owners who move to the country HAVE to get a dog then kick its butt out the day first thing and last thing at night to roam wherever.

The dogs aren't to blame the owners are and should be forced to PAY AND PAY not that it can be repaid but these days the only way to get these peoples attention is to hit their wallets!

I DON'T CARE WHERE YOU LIVE PEOPLE, IF YOUR DOGS RUN LOOSE YOU ARE AS BAD AS THESE PEOPLE. I KNOW YOUR DOG NEVER LEAVES YOUR PROPERTY.......YEAH RIGHT..I HEAR THAT ALL UP AND DOWN MY ROAD.WHY ARE YOUR DOGS ALWAYS ON MY PROPERTY THEN!

OOPS SORRY THIS MAKES MY BLOOD BOIL.

Again Tony I am so sorry,just do what you have to in order to give you and yours some peace.

Bonnie


----------



## bitsy (Mar 5, 2006)

OMG Tony, I think I would just die if something like this happened here



. I am soooooooooo sorry for your losses. This is terrible and tragic. Obviously these dogs have gotten a taste for horse and they MUST be destroyed! Good luck.


----------



## Firefall (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm so very, very sorry. I pray you, your family and the rest of your herd, will be blessed and watched over.

May you blessed in the coming weeks.


----------



## bluerogue (Mar 5, 2006)

I am so terribly sorry to hear of this, Tony. I had hoped after last years tragedy that this pack had left the area. I was literally sick after reading your post. It has taken me two days to come back to reply. I hope you find and kill all the dogs in this pack. I wish I had a way to get down to Texas next week... it's spring break, and you could use all the help you can get. Dogs are tricky, and very hard to catch. Your horses and your family will be in my prayers, Tony. Do you know if there are any hunters near you? They'd probably enjoy having the target practice. These dogs need to be destroyed, and the sooner the better. I wish you all the luck in the world to get these dogs!


----------



## Vicky Texas (Mar 5, 2006)

bfogg said:


> I DON'T CARE WHERE YOU LIVE PEOPLE, IF YOUR DOGS RUN LOOSE YOU ARE AS BAD AS THESE PEOPLE. I KNOW YOUR DOG NEVER LEAVES YOUR PROPERTY.......YEAH RIGHT..I HEAR THAT ALL UP AND DOWN MY ROAD.WHY ARE YOUR DOGS ALWAYS ON MY PROPERTY THEN!
> 
> OOPS SORRY THIS MAKES MY BLOOD BOIL.
> 
> ...


I agree with Bonnie, Its not just in the country. We live in the City, we have Leash law here, and still

fighting with the a couple down from us, who continue to turn their Lab loose and let it run. I have

spoken to them over and over. The dog was hit by a car a few weeks back. Did this teach them, nope.

They say its only out when they are out, Well again today I caught it over in the neighbor between us.

Its a battle.

Its just so heart breaking for the loss of these beautiful horses. Watching you show Sterling, a beautiful

boy, and Rebelrave, wow she was awesome. Poor Traveler, he made a little visit with Bonnie, to help him

recover, some therapy to help him over come the mentel anguish. Its just heart breaking. Thank goodness

Xeon will be okay.

I do have a question for some of you, what is a no climb fence, any pictures, where do you buy it? So

when we get moved I will know what to buy and put up, along with hot wire.

Tony again, I am so deeply sorry for your loss. I pray you will be able to destroy each of these dogs, and put an end it.

Vicky


----------



## CAM (Mar 5, 2006)

Tony, I have read these posts from start to finish and feel so incredibly sad. This is such a horrific tragedy and whether you have 2 minis or 200, this is a terrible thing to have to endure. I'm sure each one of these dear horses is equally important to you. The loss is great and the pain & anguish must be tremendous. When will it end? May God give you the strength to keep fighting and the support you need to put an end to this holocaust.


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Mar 5, 2006)

I am so teribly sorry Tony,

I hope these dogs are destroyed and you never have to go through this again!

You have my prayers!

Gage


----------



## Fred (Mar 5, 2006)

Tony you have my absolute sympathy. I was a herdsman for a dairy farm at one time and we had a big problem with neighbors dogs packing up and killing calves. The thing that people do not realize is that these dogs do not just kill, they TORTURE the animals they kill first. The really scary thing is as horrific as killing these beautiful horses is the next step is humans which means some poor little kid. I really think the media is the way to go if you are not getting any help from the Sheriffs Dept or Fish and Game. I know if it was one of my horses I would be insane and if I had a gun the owners would have to worry as well as the dogs!

Linda B


----------



## Abby (Mar 5, 2006)

My deepest sympathies to you and your family. Such a horrible time for you all. I agree with what others have said about getting hunters involved, maybe if you talk to a hunting club in your area they would help. The dogs have crossed the line and now must be destroyed.

I pray for you all and for the injured to heal.

God bless you.

Lee


----------



## SWA (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh no! Tony, I am so sorry to hear of your devastating losses! I haven't been able to spend much time on the computer for a while, and didn't see this post till just now. My heart sank in reading of one after the other, and then when I got to Traveler's name, oh my goodness!!!! My heart just plumeted! Tony, I am so sorry all this has happened. Praying for Traveler with all my heart, and for your others that were injured as well. :no:


----------



## LeahMurray (Mar 5, 2006)

Tony, I am so sorry to hear of your terrible losses.

Whether you find the owners or not, I hope you do manage to kill these dogs: they have developed a preference for livestock, and must be put down, the same as a sheep killing dog.

It sounds as if you have a feral pack on your hands, so I am not hopeful that you will find the owners, but if you can hold the bodies for veterinary examination, you may find out at least why this was happening and be able to attack the problem at its roots.

Loose dogs are a tragedy just looking for a place to happen: I will never understand why anyone would let their dogs run loose off of their own fenced land.

Leah M.



Tony said:


> In spite of the fact that we have four full sized donkeys, three miniature donkeys, ten llamas, and two mules, our dog problems have surfaced again. This time with tragic results while I was gone to the AMHA Convention in Florida. I was delivering some horses to Alabama and to Florida, so drove out, accompanied my my mother. The second day that we were travelling, Carol called to let me know that dogs had killed one of my very favorite mares, and Jesper's favorite that he begged to buy and take to Denmark:


----------



## IllusiveHussler (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh my gosh!! That is horrible!! I'm so sorry...So many in so little time :no:

I hope you get to the bottom of this and are able to stop the problem...


----------



## xxs (Mar 5, 2006)

Tony, I am so terribly sorry about your horses! I sure hope you get those dogs soon!

What I am going to tell you is so frightening...and very long.....

When we first moved here (a subdivision of mini farms) 16 years ago, there were wild dogs living in the woods behind us. We didn't know it until the kids came running in saying that they were playing football in the yard, and this pack of dogs came running at them! After that, whenever they were playing, the dogs would come running , barking, growling...there were 6-7 of them that we saw.

Our friends to the South of us had a 14 yr. old black and tan Dobe x Husky, Dobie, that was the sweetest dog..he was also very arthritic and had a hard time walking. One day a neighbor out on the highway, Mr. R., went to their house and had a gun belt strapped on and said he was there to shot the big black dog as he had been killing his calves. He said he caught him jumping the fence after he had killed one. My friend told him that Dobie had been in the house all morning, and couldn't jump a fence if he had to...she even let Mr. R. check Dobie for blood.

Then the attacks on the neighborhood dogs started...They were a bunch of bullies that beat up all the dogs in the neighborhood for fun. Dobie was one of their victims..twice he had to spend 3 days at the vets for the bites and bruises he had been given.

Then the neighbor to the North had gotten home from work and his kenneled Golden Retreiver was down. He went to sit with her, and she had had a heart attack from those dogs harassing her through the kennel fencing. She was still alive, but couldn't get up. Suddenly, she stiffened and tried to sit up and growled. He turned around to find a huge! black dog crouched and creeping up on him in a catlike fashion. He jumped up, waved his arms and scared it off.

By now, the whole neighborhood was so sick of these dogs! The leader seemed to be this big black and looked to be a Lab x G. Dane. We called the dog warden and he did finally show up. But, wouldn't do anything. He told US to take care of it! The sherriff said it wasn't their job, and the game warden only takes care of the game...

But, no one was able to get these dogs. The dog warden finally gave us tranquilizers and said to put them in meat for them...they wouldn't touch it. They would walk up and sniff and take off like they were shot! A very clever bunch of dogs.

It turned out that my friend's hubby and mine (they worked together)found out that they had a co-worker who was a bounty hunter for the state for wild dogs. So, he came and found them living in the woods...and they had pups..and there were a lot more than the 6-7 we usually saw. He got 3 of them, but then Mr. R. came up on his 3 wheeler wanting to help and scared them. The bounty hunter said not to worry, they would be back because they had pups there.

Well, he never did get to come back. So, Mr. R. ...a Viet Nam vet...went back there and got them ALL!!! Now...this is going to scare the dickens out of you (it sure did all of us!)..but when the smoke cleared...there were 33!!!!!!!!!! of them dead!! plus the 3 the bounty hunter got. It is hard to tell how long those dogs had been living and breeding back there. Some of them probably had owners at one time..and many of them didn't ...they were born wild.

We are all so grateful to Mr. R. for getting all of them!

Tony, I hope you find a Mr. R. to help you too! Thank God we didn't have any stock at that time. We were so lucky they didn't get our kids!


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your losses Tony :no: What a shame!


----------



## horsehug (Mar 5, 2006)

Jo Ann,

Thanks for posting that story!

I also really hope Tony can find a Mr R. also or several bounty hunters to work together!

Susan O.


----------



## thegrandzapper (Mar 6, 2006)

:



: i'm saddened by your loss. velma


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 6, 2006)

Tony, I just saw this terrible sad post after seeing your update. I am so incredibly sorry for your losses! You lost some amazing little horses. Even if they weren't your best, which I know they were, it would still be devastating!!! I was so horrified when you lost your herd of babies last year, and now your stallions!!! And your good mares! I am so heartsick on your behalf, to lose Sterling and Bingo. OMG.



:

I pray you are able to resolve this sometime VERY SOON!!! And there will at the very least be some responsible parties to pay restitution and damages.


----------



## Bluerocket (Mar 6, 2006)

Tony - how utterly devastating - I can't think of anything to say - Wish I lived near you to stand watch over your herd with you.

Jjay


----------



## Little Wee Horse Farm (Mar 6, 2006)

Tony -- I'm so sorry your horses, you & your family are going thru this.

Just to pitch in my 2 cents worth -- I've found that cattle panel is the BEST defensive fence. It comes in heights to 52 inches, so most dogs can't jump it. And the squares are about 4x4 inches, so most can't crawl thru. It's absolutely not as attractive as vinyl rail or real rail, but eminently more practical.

Again, I'm so sorry this happened. I am thinking the dogs don't really have an owner, but have formed their own wild pack. :no: :no:


----------

